# Steele county smokeoff



## mnsmokin (Mar 30, 2010)

Just wanted to inform everyone of the MN State Championship in Owatonna MN on June 4th and 5th.  I know there is some of you that are close enough to attend.  No way am I going to enter but I'll definetly be there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






www.*smokininsteele*.com/*Smokin*_Entry_*2010*.pdf


----------

